# Light in Babylon: Some World Fusion Music



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Herewith an Israeli singer-drummer of Iranian descent, a Turkish tandoor player, and a French guitarist. They call themselves Light in Babylon. The song is _Hinech Yafa_, and it pleases me....


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

I thought I'd tack on another tasty bit of exotica, this from Morocco. I can listen to this stuff by the hour....






The music bears a strong similarity to Alan Hovhaness' Piano Concerto #1, _Lousadzak_.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)




----------

